# Possibly a mating pair of fire skinks?



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

Right, i woke up the other day... and found my two fire skinks... well.. doing the dirty lol

Im not sure if there was successful mating going on but they were definately well on the way to it... 

here is some pics... 



















What do people think? x 
probably mating session on the way? x


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd say get ready for some babies. Do they lay eggs or have live young? (sorry, can't be bothered to google).


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

some say eggs, come say live young, so im undecided, stupid care sheets never say the same thing x 

i think eggs tho, as the majority say eggs lol x


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

not sure about your fire skinks but our oscilated skinks had 4 live babies. they were tiny lol but not for long.

good luck


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

oh right, well ive made a nest box for them, hopefully she'll lay in there, cos otherwise it'll be hard to find the little guys in the soil in the viv! lol 

x ill keep a close eye x


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

we only noticed the babies when the cat sat mesmirized for about 20 minutes. our adults are around 15cm long and slightly fatter than your finger. the babies were about 4cm long and thinner than a pencil. 
do you breed your own mealies. ours were eating the tinies babies when they were first born? if your not it might be an idea to start.


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

aww bless, i have a cat so i might use her lol! 

and aww, mine are 10-11" long and as thick as two-three fingers lol so slightly larger and chunkier, (but not overweight) 

and nah i dont, but i can get hold of tiny baby locusts and brown crickets...? 

x


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah that should be fine. 
i was thinking that even if she uses the lay box the babies will be running laps round the viv anyways. they are rather nosey little souls. at least yours will be a bit bigger when they are born.they are very fast though and they will become hand tame very quickly if you keep handling them.
we were told the other female was gravid when we got them so we kept an eye on her and never really noticed the fatty till the babies were born.

anyways, good luck


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Amy, are they the same as sand fire skinks? If so they do lay eggs. Just looked on another site where someone has bred them.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

just been googling fire skinks and you will be in for some eggies not live babies. 

i thought that being a similar skink that they would heve been the same. 
sorry for any confusion but at least you won't need to use the cat as an alarm lol.


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

haha aww thanks guys. x
ive made a laying/nest box so hoping she'll lay em in there if she is up the duff. x 
fingers crossed for healthy babies  x
will keep u all posted x x x


----------

